# I'm confused about a Tivo Stream.



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

In 2018, I got a Slingbox and used that for remote viewing of my Tivo Premiere XL4.

In November 2020, Slingbox announced that it would stop working in November 2022.

I thought Tivo themselves made a product called Tivo stream, which would also allow remote viewing of my DVR.

But according to this, a Tivo Stream 4K doesn't connect to the DVR.

Tivo Customer Support Community

Am I mistaken about something? Did a Tivo Stream used to connect to a Tivo?

Ok, it looks like there's two things.

One is a newer Tivo Stream 4K:

TiVo Stream 4K | Make your favorite apps feel like TV

And one is this older Tivo Stream:

tivo stream - electronics (tivo) 851342000971 | eBay

If I get this latter device, will it still work?

Can this be the solution to replace my Slingbox?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The latter is the one you want. But be careful because many on ebay are stolen from cable companies and won't work. I'm also not 100% sure it works with your model Tivo. It works with my Roamio but is very unreliable and difficult to set up.

Good luck


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. I will pick a seller that allows returns.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

The TiVo Stream is compatible with the base-model TiVo Roamio and Roamio OTA and the TiVo Premiere line of DVRs. This includes the entire line of Premieres - the Premiere, Premiere XL, Premiere 4, Premiere XL4, and Premiere Elite.

TiVo Stream at WeaKnees.com


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

We used our TiVo Stream to transfer recordings between our 2 TiVo Premiere XL DVRs and also my iPad... both on our gigabit Ethernet / 5.0GHz WiFi home network. We've also transferred recordings remotely to my iPad using our TiVo Stream... AWESOME for when we're on vacation in our RV !


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

yesno said:


> The TiVo Stream is compatible with the base-model TiVo Roamio and Roamio OTA and the TiVo Premiere line of DVRs. This includes the entire line of Premieres - the Premiere, Premiere XL, Premiere 4, Premiere XL4, and Premiere Elite.
> 
> TiVo Stream at WeaKnees.com


I have a TiVo Stream paired with a Premiere 4 on Cox cable. It works with some caveats.

If your cable provider sets the CCI Byte on programs/channels, you are limited what you can do with the device when out of home. For instance, you cannot stream CCI Byte programming out of home but you can download it to your device while in your home network (which deletes it from the main DVR).

Put the device in a place with good airflow. While it has a fan, I've had one device overheat and die.

I had a brief period where the signal from Cox was poor, causing glitches in the video stream. The Stream could not handle these glitches and would reboot when it encountered a problematic recording.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

I received the Tivo Stream. Haven't set it up yet, hopefully will do it soon.

This brings me to a new question. With the Slingbox, since I was able to access the Tivo's UI through that, I could set a manual recording.

Even remotely.

Is there any other way to set a manual recording, remotely?

It doesn't seem possible with Tivo Online.

And I don't think the Tivo Stream will help in that regards either.

This becomes more important with sports, because sometimes the updated scheduled times aren't reflected in the guide, even on the same day. So I have to create a manual recording.

Which I can do when I'm at home. But if I'm remote, other than through a Slingbox (which will be discontinued in 2022), is there any other way?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nuraman00 said:


> any other way?


Smartphone app for TiVo?


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Smartphone app for TiVo?


I just checked again. I don't see how to set a manual recording on the mobile app either.

Am I missing it?

Otherwise, it looks similar to Tivo Online, in terms of this feature not being available.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Smartphone app for TiVo?


Bump, so is there a way to set a manual recording through the Tivo mobile app?


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

I activated my Tivo Stream on my Tivo account.

I then connected the power and Ethernet cable.

When I try to play something from either Tivo Online, or the mobile app, I get an error.

I tried going to streaming setup, but it says no devices found.

The light on the back of my Tivo Stream is solid white.

It's been 20 - 30 minutes since I've plugged it in.

Any advice?

I will probably have to contact Tivo and/or WeaKnees for support. (This is my first time buying from WeaKnees).

I wish Tivo devices would work without calling tech support. When I set up my Tivo Mini in 2018, it took about an hour of phone support before it started working.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tivo support is closed on weekends now? That sucks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I don’t have a stream anymore, so I can’t help too much. But I can tell you that it won’t work until you complete the setup on your phone. I’ve had better success on Android than iOS. It’s very, very finicky, so just keep trying.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

mdavej said:


> I don't have a stream anymore, so I can't help too much. But I can tell you that it won't work until you complete the setup on your phone. I've had better success on Android than iOS. It's very, very finicky, so just keep trying.


Thanks. The problem I kept having was that when I went to the setup on my mobile device, it kept saying no streaming devices found.

I then went to bed.

However, I tried it today after waking up. It found the streaming device this time. I tried it for a few minutes on both mobile and web, seems fine.

The Slingbox is still a little better, because it offers full functionality, including navigation. But now I do have something that will work, when the Slingbox stops working in November 2022.

Thanks everyone.

I do wish I could set a manual recording, either through the Tivo app or Tivo Online, but unless I'm missing it, it doesn't seem possible.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm almost certain you cannot set a manual recording via the TiVo app or TiVo Online. But you can set a recording for a program around the time you're looking for an then modify the start/stop time and maybe that would work.


----------

